# Laptop speakers crackle.



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi, everyone, just bought a toshiba a100-sk9 and its great well except the first one had dead pixels... But now with this one there's a strange thing, The laptop speakers crackle with certain windows sound effects, start up shutdown and critical error. I have been playing abit of music on it but nothing too extensive but the thing is i can't hear the crackling during the music playing at all but when i do that buzzing bee test that comes on the realtek program u can hear it, so im just wondering if this is some hardware problem or what.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'd try updating the sound drivers from the Toshiba website: http://209.167.114.38/support/Download/ln_byModel.asp not uncommon for a Realtek driver to cause crackling. You may also want to launch the Realtek audio conrol panel and make sure none of the environmental effects are enabled.

Or the very latest Realtek HD Audio driers from here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...s=2004061&Software=True&title=HD Audio CODECs
Or here: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...-882-883-885-888-Audio-Driver-r145-WHQL.shtml


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

umm that link doesnt work nevermind it does. but the toshiba's drivers say its the HD audio codecs i just installed R1.45 which is the latest. There were no effects on. umm Its still there but cannot be heard when playing music...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And you don't have effects enabled in the Realtek Sound Effect Manager/Control Panel?


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok I had party on, my bad it seemed to fix the startup and exit windows sounds but the critical battery alarm and critical stop sounds make quite a bit of static still. And I tried putting the volume to 50% and putting my ear to the speaker the left one is fine but the right one still has a tad of crackle. ugh i cant hear it at all when im playing music this is so annoying.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm, I don't know. Maybe worth emailing Toshiba to see if they know why.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Its just that this happened on the last one so this is my third but on the second one it was only coming out of the right speaker and its becoming a real hassle getting this exchange again and again and the way future shop technicans check for sound crackles is play music which this isn't coming argh again. ahh whatever ill email them and i thought harman/kardon were good speakers. I personally think its a hardware defect where if u put the speakers on max it like breaks something i dunno but the craclking is really fricken annoying. but thanks for helping anyways. Its still a really good laptop besides the speakers.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Toshiba has been doing very well lately with their notebooks.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

I just got off the phone with toshiba they say its most likely a speaker problem oh man. and not a sound card problem they told me i could go to a authorized repair center to get the whole laptop checked out but i think ill try returning it one more time but futureshop is giving me alot of raising eyebrows everytime i go in there now, as if i want to stand in line for an hour to exchange it, blah.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok i was wondering by anychance could my music could have blown the speakers? or should the laptop be capable of handling it, on factory defaults.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I seriously doubt that you could have damaged them by playing music.


----------

